# Nikki's day at the vet



## Carraig (Jan 4, 2008)

Well, Nikki has had the growth removed from her side. It just makes me cringe to see the "damage". Great crossing incisions and stitches. I know it looks worse than it is, and thankfully it was only a skin growth. The vet doesn't feel it is anything dangerous, but will keep it in formalin just in case.

Her teeth weren't as bad as the former owner's vet said. The back ones had tartar but weren't ready to fall out. The ear infection has cleared up as well.

The tender feet are not due to any condition or skin problem. We figure she has had no time outdoors at all. So I will be getting the boots to make sure she has something to keep them from getting raw on the road. I'd rather she toughen them up on grass and dirt before going barefoot on the side of the road.

And the best news of all, she has lost over four pounds! She was 81.8 lbs when I got her two weeks ago this Friday. Today she weighed a little over 77 lbs. You can see the difference, too.

I had hoped to have her bathed but they were afraid she would be chilled after the surgery, so now we'll have to wait ten days for her stitches to come out.

She has had a handful of chow and pooped when she came home, but has not peed. I've had her out because she was whining, but she didn't go. I'll try once more then I have to go to bed as I'm getting up at 3am to drive to the airport.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Sounds like Nikki had a long day at the vet. Sounds like she is making good progress toward good health. We may have to send Hooch up there for you to whip him into shape. :


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Distressing I'm sure, but all-in-all sounds like a good report!! Sounds like she is really shaping up nicely!


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

sounds like a good report, are you still doing the green beans?


----------



## ShannonW (Jan 30, 2008)

That's good news! She's finally got a home that'll give her everything she needs!


----------



## Carraig (Jan 4, 2008)

We are still doing green beans but very few. She started out on a cup of chow and half a cup of beans, twice a day. Then after about six days, she started leaving the beans. So now she only gets a few and doesn't eat all of them. But she doesn't seem hungry, either. I have bought pumpkin and will toss a cube of that on her supper every couple of days for the fiber and to help fill her up.

I am real pleased with the weight loss, considering we can't get any exercise right now.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

She sounds like she is doing great and blossoming in your loving care. Thank goodness she isnt going to lose any of her teeth. Goodluck in getting her to go outside and pee.


----------

